# 2005 Hydraulic Clutch -- HELP !!!



## verngood (Oct 9, 2013)

My 2005 Pontiac GTO has a hydraulic clutch which goes all the way to the floor w/o disengaging the clutch -- All was fine when last driven two weeks ago -- The clutch master cylinder uses a remote reservoir that was empty except for a brown sludge went checked -- Adding more brake fluid and 70 pumps on pedal got no clutch action or noticeable fluid loss
I could really use some help in any of the following areas:

1 -- Similar experience and cures
2 -- Bleeding procedures
3 -- Repair manual link or diagrams
4 -- Come by and fix it for me _ LOL 

THANK YOU


----------



## blackhawk571 (Sep 28, 2013)

I had the same problem with my 04 gto it was working one day and not the next I found the master cylinder bad.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You have a bad slave cylinder. You need to drop down the transmission to replace it. Now would be a good time to replace the clutch if it has any miles or abuse on it. True master cylinder failures are rare. If you have one of those with fluid loss you'll have wet carpeting. Slave cylinder failures are very common and it's hard to see the leak because it drains out a little slot on the bottom of the bell housing and you may just see a little dampness there.


----------



## blackhawk571 (Sep 28, 2013)

I would check to make sure that you have pressure coming off your master cylinder before dropping the trany because if it is the master cylinder you just did a lot of work for nothing and if it is the master cylinder this is what I would go with

Tick Performance Adjustable Clutch Master Cylinder Kit for 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO - Tick Performance

That's what I put in my 04 gto and I love it on top of that it has a life time warranty and I have heard nothing but good things about trickperformance


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can diagnose it without dropping the tranny. 1. look for leaks on the carpeting. 2. fill reservoir, bleed and then have someone push the clutch while you look underneath at the bell housing slit. If it went that quickly you should start to see fluid come out the bell housing in a few minutes. It's also often damp there if not dripping. 

The Tick is fine but the loss of hydraulic advantage (that's the trade off for the "performance") is more noticeable with a clutch that's stiffer to start with or stop and go driving. The stock master isn't like the old fBody one with the restrictor and works fine when it works. FWIW the failure rate of masters to slaves is probably about 1 to 100


----------



## blackhawk571 (Sep 28, 2013)

Well the only reason I say check the master is because he says he pumped 70 times if that's the case should have a pool of fluid under the car I would think. And about Wich master to get it's all up to what you like but I never hear of someone that has put it in not liking it. But you could be right about the slave it's hard to be sure what's wrong with the car without looking at it.

By the way if I come off as an ass I dont mean too I'm just trying to give the guy other possibilities to check.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Save your money and don't buy Tick. It isn't any better then stock on 99.9% of our cars. As Svede said, the clutch is the weak link. Def sounds like the OP has a leak and its likely the slave.


----------



## blackhawk571 (Sep 28, 2013)

Ref. This link for bleeding the clutch

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/clutch-bleeder-26137/


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

blackhawk571 said:


> Well the only reason I say check the master is because he says he pumped 70 times if that's the case should have a pool of fluid under the car I would think. And about Wich master to get it's all up to what you like but I never hear of someone that has put it in not liking it. But you could be right about the slave it's hard to be sure what's wrong with the car without looking at it.
> 
> By the way if I come off as an ass I dont mean too I'm just trying to give the guy other possibilities to check.


No worries. I wouldn't have survived as long as I have on the boards if I took things personally. I hope the OP posts back with what he finds to help others.


----------



## blackhawk571 (Sep 28, 2013)

This is off topic but how did you fit 9" on the rear of your gto sevede1212. Did you have to mod the wheel well or just add a spacer, and how is the space between the struts?


----------

